# worst drywall vids.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A lot have posted links to some of these in the past. It is about time these morons got there own thread, after all we need a good laugh occasionally. Check this one out. Dont fall asleep. The scary part is people this smart can breed.:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PT will want one... Heard he's applying for Iron Chef :thumbup:

Seriously.. I just don't know what to say about that video :blink:
10 minutes to demo maybe 8' of angles of complete fail


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

That vid was brutally slow but what do you expect for a guy using a spoon.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

OH.....MY....GOD!......
I WANT ONE!!! :laughing:

Hahaha! Just kidding!! That was Friggen brutal!!!
By far...that takes the cake in horrible videos...
What the hell was that spoon made of?! Play-Doh?!

I should actually buy one and do a product review on it! Hahaha! :laughing:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

........that should be on funny home videos !!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> ........that should be on funny home videos !!!


Funny. I thought he looked like he was going to do something inappropriate with that spoon.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Funny. I thought he looked like he was going to do something inappropriate with that spoon.


 I found it all highly inappropriate :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

At least the Warner 6" he has is a decent knife.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> At least the Warner 6" he has is a decent knife.


And yet he still chose to use a spoon instead. :laughing:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And yet he still chose to use a spoon instead. :laughing:



From a pro POV, I shake my head, from a DIY POV, he is only using it to load the mud in the angle, and then finishing with a corner trowel. One would think that it would only take a few angles to figure out just how much mud I need to apply to make this [email protected] corner trowel work right.:whistling2: Not to mention the 'no tape in the angle' thing


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope he's not from DWT :blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Fork that*



Whats next a fork? 

Wow that guy can't be serious...


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Told the wife: "This little spoon is our ticket to EZ Street, baby!"

Couldn't stop laughing when he brought it out! Tears in my eyes, he was so sincere! Are we sure this isn't Jon Lovitz from SNL?

Gold, Gazman! Gold!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

mike holms should hire him,this guy could teach mikes crew a thing or two about taping.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> A lot have posted links to some of these in the past. It is about time these morons got there own thread, after all we need a good laugh occasionally. Check this one out. Dont fall asleep. The scary part is people this smart can breed.:yes:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8&feature=related


 Gaz i think u need 2 show him ur dunny brush vid:yes:
That was painfull 2 watch and useing readymix with mesh:thumbdown:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Whats next a fork?
> 
> Wow that guy can't be serious...


Bahaha!! it's funny you mentioned that!
Me and nick were actually talking at work saying we should make a video reply, like a spoof. And call ours "The Drywall Corner Fork" haha!
I tried calling him to see if I could order one! Hahaha! I left a message! :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't torture the poor guy lol. He probably knows now the folly of his ways... wouldn't you after being slammed hard on youtube haha


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Don't torture the poor guy lol. He probably knows now the folly of his ways... wouldn't you after being slammed hard on youtube haha


I wasn't planning on torturing him! lol.
I was trying to buy one! Barely able to keep serious when doing it...but still! Buying one none the less. lol!

I seriously doubt he's ever sold one of those pieces of crap!
So he's probably still celebrating with his wife because of their first sale. That's most likely why he hasn't called me back yet. Still celebrating! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Takes all kinds !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

What kind of guitar is that Moore!? I have two that are similar in shape. One's an old Italian Echo! From the 60's and the others a Grand Ole Opry by Hammer


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What kind of guitar is that Moore!? I have two that are similar in shape. One's an old Italian Echo! From the 60's and the others a Grand Ole Opry by Hammer


Here we go. Off topic that must be a record. we stayed on track for 19 posts.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here we go. Off topic that must be a record. we stayed on track for 19 posts.


oh! Sorry Gazman!
Here we go!




Hehehe!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh! Sorry Gazman!
> Here we go!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DXn4xk31tU
> Hehehe!


Unlike that other guy this guy is good at what he does.:yes: Jackass.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Unlike that other guy this guy is good at what he does.:yes: Jackass.


Haha! Ya, but it was still funny!
Made me laugh. I guess this is strictly a bad drywall video thread. Not a funny one. It just so happens that most bad videos also happen to be very funny!


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

For some reason I couldn't help thinking of Goldilocks and the three bears when watching that..

He didnt use any tape? be quicker to use his finger flusher.:yes:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

This is one guy that might benefit from the corner spoon.
http://youtu.be/lYEBNLmksso


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I told you that they breed:yes:.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Stopper said:


> This is one guy that might benefit from the corner spoon.
> http://youtu.be/lYEBNLmksso


 Did u check out part three of that boy? He says u might have 2 sand it!!!!


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

u see the offset in the third one with no mud behind the tape? experts use 3 inch plastic knives alot i heard


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

i did a job today and i think the guy wastched this video and i had to fix it. ppl should post more videos like this on youtube cause it gives me a reason to charge them up the as to fix


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> i did a job today and i think the guy wastched this video and i had to fix it. ppl should post more videos like this on youtube cause it gives me a reason to charge them up the as to fix


Hahaha! Well said. Very true.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Did u check out part three of that boy? He says u might have 2 sand it!!!!


"Don't worry about it" :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

aaronthetaper said:


> i did a job today and i think the guy wastched this video and i had to fix it. ppl should post more videos like this on youtube cause it gives me a reason to charge them up the as to fix


I refused the last one of those. No longer interested. They can fix it themselves. Good experience for them.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> u see the offset in the third one with no mud behind the tape? *experts use 3 inch plastic knives alot i heard*


Hey... I resemble that remark! Though good reason for it... I hate using snips on my small knives any more :whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Hey... I resemble that remark!


Yours looks like a 3" plastic knife ? :blink: You have my condolences !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is another drongo for your viewing displeasure. 





Mind you I still think that the spoon is winning. We should send that guy a prize, maybe a dunny brush.:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here is another drongo for your viewing displeasure.
> Taping and Mudding Drywall - YouTube
> 
> Mind you I still think that the spoon is winning. We should send that guy a prize, maybe a dunny brush.:whistling2:


Nice nail spottin right dere! 
Too painful to watch further


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Here is another drongo for your viewing displeasure.
> Taping and Mudding Drywall - YouTube
> 
> Mind you I still think that the spoon is winning. We should send that guy a prize, maybe a dunny brush.:whistling2:


 It would b a hard at the office if our tubs o mud came that size But nice and easy 2 carry:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> It would b a hard at the office if our tubs o mud came that size But nice and easy 2 carry:thumbsup:


lol! I posted that video before too in another thread. That guy is a complete idiot!!


----------

